# what should i do



## amt84 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am having trouble loosing weight due to my stomach always hurting and it is always bloated. I do have IBS. But its hard getting the medicen because it is so expensive.I can eat less but i want to do some kind of excersice.I need and excersice to help me loose weight.







But every time i try to do something my stomach starts hurting.. please, can someone give me any suggestions?


----------



## Judy_M (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, I started out taking Caltrate + Vitamin D - it's one pill. That helped my stomach. I also take Acidopholus. These can be found in health stores, and pharmacies. They aren't very expensive. As for eating, I eat small meals, every few hours. It takes a lot of work for your stomach to digest big meals, so spread them out. I don't eat dairy or red meat - both of those your stomach has to create the enzymes to break down the substance, leading to more work for my already angry stomach. I also don't eat fried foods - especially in restaurants!!! I stay away from too much sugar, really spicy foods, and fatty foods. It may sound like everything, but it's really just eating foods moderately. For exercise, I recommend yoga, it really does help. Some exercises you lay down for, some you stand. You can choose, and at your own pace. It also helps you breathe, which relaxes you and helps your digestion. To start out you could just stretch, because it is using your muscles, and relaxes you. Also takes deep breathes while laying down. It relaxes your whole body, including your stomach. Good luck to you. You can get through this.


----------



## Brit007 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey I have the same problem. I was exercising every day for 30 mins for the past month and didnt see any results. I just got the book Eating For IBS and I have increased my exercise to 30mins of walking, 20mins of Pilates and sometimes 30mins of elliptical... I do feel better...but I sure hope to see some results.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Altoids help my stomach also heating pads..... I'd recomend stay away from foods that cause attacks about an hour or two before excercizing


----------

